# Cyclone Cord Tires



## schwinnderella (May 5, 2015)

Couple of pictures of Schwinn Cyclone Cord brick tread tires. I have not seen these very often, too bad these are toast.


----------



## bobcycles (May 5, 2015)

*The old Schwinn Museum used to have a couple of those tires in their Tire Rack display.   Always flipped out on those.  Guess Schwinn thought Typhoon was a better call than Cyclone.   Typhoons came out in 1941, these must be 1940?   What year bike did you find them on?   *


----------



## island schwinn (May 5, 2015)

Schwinn also had the hurricane tires used on town and country tandems and welterweights.26x1.50 size.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 5, 2015)

*Monsoons*

Here is a shot of the WW Monsoons on my ballooner Jag. Scarce.


----------



## island schwinn (May 6, 2015)

Schwinn had a fixation on bad weather.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2015)

Do I see a weather pattern developing? Ha


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 6, 2015)

pantmaker said:


> here is a shot of the ww monsoons on my ballooner jag. Scarce.View attachment 212723



I remember seeing this monsoon on the Original Jaguar in Schwinn's corporate office building in the early nineties.
Tread looked like a US Royal Master tire.
Do you have that original bike from the Schwinn office?


----------



## Pantmaker (May 6, 2015)

Wes that's a great bit of info. I have no idea if its that bike. I always thought monsoons came on all of the ballooner jags.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 6, 2015)

pantmaker said:


> wes that's a great bit of info. I have no idea if its that bike. I always thought monsoons came on all of the ballooner jags.



The Jaguar i saw was the first year model (1953?) and was an unusual color
like a dusty metallic rose. I do not know if the Monsoon tire was on any other
bike. I never saw another monsoon tire like that again. I was interested in that
bike when Schwinn went bankrupt, but have no idea what happened to it.


----------



## detroitbike (May 6, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> Schwinn also had the hurricane tires used on town and country tandems and welterweights.26x1.50 size.




  Schwinn Hurricane tires are actually a 26 x 1 1/2 (584 iso) S-4
   26 x 1.50 is a 559 iso. S-2 diameter.
  The use of a fraction or a decimal makes a difference in this case.


----------



## detroitbike (May 6, 2015)

Also Schwinn had a 'Breeze' Lightweight tire in the 24 & 26 X 1 1/4 sizes and a 'Puff' in
 the 27 X 1 1/4


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Feb 7, 2018)

schwinnderella said:


> Couple of pictures of Schwinn Cyclone Cord brick tread tires. I have not seen these very often, too bad these are toast.
> 
> View attachment 212714
> 
> ...



Wanted to revive this thread in light of the recent Monsoon thread. I recently got a bike and not only did it have the original Cyclone tires it had the original Cyclone tubes as well!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 7, 2018)

Ridin' my Schween said:


> Wanted to revive this thread in light of the recent Monsoon thread. I recently got a bike and not only did it have the original Cyclone tires it had the original Cyclone tubes as well!
> 
> View attachment 750008
> 
> View attachment 750009



FANTASTIC! 
LOOKS LIKE A BRICK TREAD PATTERN.


----------

